# Nice to meet you all



## MRADAMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi everyone - this is my 1st post.Seems like a good forum.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome. Are you just new to the forum, or new to beekeeping as well?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Glad you are here! And welcome to the best
forum going......


----------



## MRADAMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Just new to the forum.I've been keeping bees for over 30 years in the U.K.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, must be doing something right for 30 years!


----------



## Farmsteader (Mar 12, 2010)

30 Yrs ! great, hope you share a lot here, I wish i started when i got my first Bee Book for a present so long ago i don't even wanna mention it !  What type and approx. how many hives and types of bees you prefer across the Pond ? Welcome and Best Wishes, AJ and Denise


----------



## tim adams (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome MRADAMS to the forum!
Tim


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## MRADAMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Only 10 colonies at the moment.Black mongrel bees ,gentle and good gatherers.Used to run 100 down south of here.Retired now so just hobby beekeeping.Hope to raise some Queens and neucs when it warms up a bit,been the coldest winter in Scotland since '86.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome. I hope we can learn lots from you. 

I was reading, I think it was the Manchester Evening News, that your winter was pretty bad and there wasn't enough salt and salt trucks (I think you call them gritters) to keep the roads cleared. Did you have that problem in your area?


----------



## MRADAMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Not really.We're quite remote here in scotland.Had a small problem just before Christmas when the council controlling the gritters on the M40 didn't bother to grit ,this resulted in having to take 3 hours to cover the 18 miles to join the M25 London ring road ,this made our normal 8 hour trip from Scotland to London stretch to over 11 hours.Outside temp -10deg centigrade.Newspapers made a lot of noise about the council concerned.


----------



## beepriddy (Jan 5, 2010)

Greetings! Good to have you with us. There is a lot of information, most of all good people to share with. I enjoy reading the forum very much. I also had the pleasure of touring the UK in 1997 - very, very enjoyable experience and encountered lovely people everywhere I went. Hope to return again one day it was so nice.


----------

